# Configurer NAS D-Link et paramétrer des droits d'accès



## Leovigilde (28 Mars 2016)

Bonjour à tous

Je ne sais pas bien dans quelle section poster cette discussion. La voici ici, à voir s'il faut la déplacer...
Je souhaiterais faire appel à vos connaissance pour configurer un NAS que je viens de raccorder à mon réseau domestique.

Etat matériel de la situation :
- NAS D-Link DNS-320dans lequel j'ai installé un HDD 2To WD et un HDD 500 Go Hitachi, tous les deux reconnus et formatés par l'appareil.
- réseau domestique ethernet (box -> switch Netgear -> PC sous Ubuntu ou Mac)
- le NAS est relié par ethernet à l'une des bornes RJ45 du switch de même que chacun des ordinateurs reliés au réseau, par le biais de câbles passant dans les murs.
- sur le même réseau cohabitent des postes dits "famille" et d'autres dits "professionnel", étant à la tête d'une petite entreprise

Objectifs :
- partager des fichiers volumineux (musique et vidéo), stockés sur le NAS, entre les ordi de la maison (par exemple sur le HDD de 2 To), mais sans que les postes "professionnels" reliés au réseau puissent y avoir accès (ni lecture, ni écriture)
- avoir un espace de stockage professionnel (par exemple sur le HDD de 500 Go) accessible à tous les utilisateurs du réseau, "professionnels" et "famille"
- avoir un espace de stockage accessible à distance (FTP ?) pour transférer ou laisser accessibles des fichiers volumineux (ou pas)
- le tout de manière à peu près sécurisée si possible

Je pense que tout cela est possible, mais j'ai un peu de mal avec les menus (en anglais...) de configuration du NAS.
Pour le FTP, je ne sais pas ce qu'il est possible de faire ; je dispose d'un accès FTP sur le site de notre entreprise, mais l'espace de stockage qui nous est dédié est restreint. Ce NAS pourrait-il permettre de palier à moindre frais cette situation ?

Merci d'avance à tous ceux qui prendront du temps pour m'aider à avancer dans ce projet ! D'autres questions surgiront certainement au cours de la discussion...


----------



## kaos (3 Avril 2016)

Salut,

J'ai eu ce NAS et je suis passé au 320L bien plus rapide mais l'OS reste le même.

Le premier truc que tu peux faire c'est passer en Français  et mettre a jour le firmware.
Direction le dessous de ton NAS pour connaitre la REV A ou B
Puis http://www.dlink.com/fr/fr/support/product/dns-320-2-bay-sharecenter-network-storage-enclosure

Pour ce qui est des droits d’accès, il te faudra créer des utilisateurs pouvant accéder ou non, en lecture seule ou en lecture écriture à tel ou tel dossier.

Je te conseille vivement de mettre tout ça sur papier pour y voir plus clair.

Ensuite, les droits ne se font pas sur un fichier mais sur un Dossier.
Tu peux donc avoir *un compte "Famille"* qui accède en lectrure ecriture aux dossiers "videos films series musique" etc ...
mais avec interdiction d’accéder au dossier "Travail" qui contiendra d'autres sous dossiers eux aussi inaccessibles.

*un compte "Pros" *qui ne peut accéder qu'au dossier "Travail" en lecture écriture mais aussi a un dossier vidéo en "lecture seule"

Voilà, en fait l'attribution des droits se fait sur des dossiers, peut importe le disque ou ils sont.
Ne t'embete pas avec les groupes, c'est encore une hiérarchie au dessus rassemblant un ensemble de caractéristiques communes a plusieurs comptes.

Imagine que "Paul" "hervé" et "batiste" soit des comptes, plutôt que de tout refaire a chaque fois, tu les met tous dans le Groupe "Pros" qui a certains réglages. 

J'éspére t'avoir éclairer, je te rassure c'est pas évident et chaque Marque a un peu son raisonnement, je galére actuellement a comprendre celui de Netgear, je viens d'acheter un RN 104.

Liens utiles
http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/reseauxpersosoho/Reseaux/link-sharecenter-320l-sujet_22398_1.htm

https://nas-tweaks.net/260/beta-firmware-2-01-build-01-for-the-d-link-dns-320-was-released/

http://www.plugngeek.net/test-d-link-dns-320-sharecenter-pulse-le-nas-a-petit-prix



A+


----------



## Leovigilde (4 Avril 2016)

Merci de ta réponse ! C'est très gentil de me conseiller ainsi !

Bon, alors dans l'ordre...



kaos a dit:


> Le premier truc que tu peux faire c'est passer en Français



Je n'ai pas trouvé où télécharger un pack linguistique ; sur le site dlink ?



kaos a dit:


> et mettre a jour le firmware.
> Direction le dessous de ton NAS pour connaitre la REV A ou B
> Puis http://www.dlink.com/fr/fr/support/product/dns-320-2-bay-sharecenter-network-storage-enclosure


http://www.dlink.com/fr/fr/support/product/dns-320-2-bay-sharecenter-network-storage-enclosure

Ca j'ai trouvé, téléchargé le .zip, je l'ai indiqué depuis l'interface de contrôle du NAS (ShareCenter) mais il n'arrive pas à faire la mise à jour (échec indiqué lors de l'opération...)

Je m'attaquerai au reste par la suite, je voulais déjà t'indiquer ces pb...

Merci d'avance !


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2016)

Note que, si tu parles de sécurité, il ne faut pas mettre FTP dans la même phrase... 
Mieux vaudrait activer un service SSH pour faire du SFTP, par exemple.


----------



## Leovigilde (4 Avril 2016)

J'ai finalement trouvé sur le site d-link le pack linguistique mais comme pour le firmwre, l'installation ne fonctionne pas. 
J'ai testé dans les deux cas (langue et firmware) en indiquant comme fichier à utiliser le .zip puis le fichier décompressé, ça ne fonctionne pas... Et j'ai bien vérifié sous mon appareil, il s'agit d'une version A
kaos : tu te rappelles comment tu avais procédé ?

bompi : merci du conseil, c'est ce qu'il me semblait et c'est ce que j'aimerais réussir à faire... Pour l'instant, point de trace de SSH ni SFTP dans les menus de l'appareil...


----------



## kaos (4 Avril 2016)

Pour le pack de langue, il y'a un menu ou tu vas chercher l'archive, par contre, il faut ensuite appuyer sur un bouton PLAY pour activer la langue.

Pour le firmware, si ça marche pas, c'est que soit tu à déjà la mise a jour, soit c'est pas le bon ou la bonne référence de NAS.

Tu as bien un DNS 320 / pas un 320L ?


Bompi à raison pour la sécurité sauf qu'au début faut pas se prendre la tête avec ça, la sécurité n'est utile que dans 2 cas.

1- accès depuis l'extérieur
2-stockage de données sensibles (dans ce cas c'est plus la connection locale qui doit avoir un bon mot de pass)

Et puis le FTP ... Pffff c'est relou, faut pas d'accens etc .. le partage classique est bien plus sympa


----------



## Leovigilde (4 Avril 2016)

kaos a dit:


> Tu as bien un DNS 320 / pas un 320L ?



Hé hé... Suis-je bête, j'ai même pas vérifié ça... 
Bon, j'ai bien un DNS 320L...
Le firmware qu'ils proposent au téléchargement est le 1.03 du 11/07/13 alors que celui installé dans ma bécane est le 1.06 du 28/7/15... Donc je vais me dispenser de cette étape...

Par contre, le pack linguistique est introuvable... Ou je suis à l'ouest...
Tu arrives à le trouver là dedans ? : 
http://www.dlink.com/fr/fr/support/product/dns-320l-sharecenter-2-bay-cloud-storage-enclosure



kaos a dit:


> Bompi à raison pour la sécurité sauf qu'au début faut pas se prendre la tête avec ça, la sécurité n'est utile que dans 2 cas.
> 
> 1- accès depuis l'extérieur



Ben c'est ça que j'aimerais pouvoir mettre en place. Je verrai bien ensuite, une fois que j'aurai déjà mis quelques comptes et manipulé les restrictions diverses.


----------



## kaos (4 Avril 2016)

Voilà l'histoire donc ... au debut tu cite un DNS 320 

Le firmaware te permet de passer a des HD de 4TB je crois et c'est la version 2.machin

Je t'ai fais un MP pour avoir ton mail, je t'envoie ça, ça pése rien et heureusement j'ai encore tout sur ma bécane.
ça va te couter "un J'aime" et un "meilleur réponse"


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2016)

kaos a dit:


> <...>
> *1- accès depuis l'extérieur*
> 2-stockage de données sensibles (dans ce cas c'est plus la connection locale qui doit avoir un bon mot de pass)
> <...>


C'est justement parce que *Leovigilde* indiquait ce type d'accès que je mentionnais SFTP.


----------



## kaos (4 Avril 2016)

Autant pour moi 
Dans ce cas ....

J'ai mis un Server HomeMade en ligne il y a 1 ou 2 ans, il n'a pas fallu 12hrs avant d'avoir les première attaques  Mais avec un NAS c'est pas pareil ...


----------



## kaos (4 Avril 2016)

Voilà le kit https://1fichier.com/?7w91jgx1nx


----------



## Leovigilde (4 Avril 2016)

kaos a dit:


> Voilà le kit https://1fichier.com/?7w91jgx1nx


Merci !!! 
Tout a fonctionné, mon NAS est à jour et en français : ça devient plus clair !

La suite pour bientôt... Je vais me lancer dans la création de comptes


----------



## kaos (4 Avril 2016)

Petite astuces:

1-Si tu trouve le ventilateur trop bruyant, tu peux facilement le changer par un modèle plus performant genre Noctua. http://www.forums.nordhardware.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=820
_ça prends 2 minutes mais garde l'ancien pour la garantie au cas ou._
2-Si tu dois copier beaucoup de données et que tu penses que ça va chauffer / déclipse le capot de dessus.

N'active pas un tas de services si t'en as pas besoin, ça va alléger la charge processeur.


----------



## kaos (7 Avril 2016)

alors ? ça kiffe ?


----------



## kaos (9 Avril 2016)

Bon ça doit kiffer, par contre prochaine fois, pense a utiliser le moteur de recherche du site, ça permetra aux nouveaux arrivants de tout avoir dans un seul fil 
Par exemple ce gros relou qui à posé pleins de question au début ...


----------



## Leovigilde (17 Avril 2016)

Oui oui, tout va bien, c'est juste que pour l'instant je n'ai pas eu trop le temps de m'y intéresser...
Je viens de créer deux utilisateurs, pour faire quelques tests, ça réponds pour l'instant à mes attentes. Cool !
A plus pour plus de nouvelles. 
Désolé pour la nouvelle discussion, je n'avais pas du trouver la première ou alors je n'y avais pas trouvé ma réponse...


----------



## Leovigilde (30 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour
Je reprends le fil, j'ai un peu plus de temps en ce moment à consacrer à la mise en service de cet outil...
Il m'a demandé de faire la mise à jour du firmware, ce que j'ai fait (c'est la version 1.08 qui est maintenant dessus) mais impossible de retrouver comment remettre le pack linguistique en français ! J'ai toujours le fichier, c'est pas le problème, mais je ne trouve pas le menu correspondant où charger le pack en question...
Snif...
Quelqu'un aurait une idée?


----------



## kaos (1 Octobre 2016)

y'a un menu quelque part avec un bouton "play" c'est pour l'activer ou pas ...


----------



## Leovigilde (1 Octobre 2016)

Ben c'est justement ce menu que je ne suis pas foutu de retrouver... 
J'épluche mon NAS dans tous les sens, menu par menu, rien...
Si tu avais 5' pour essayer de retrouver ça sur le tien...
Ca pourrait avoir disparu avec la dernière mise à jour ?


----------



## kaos (2 Octobre 2016)

J'ai temporairement débranché ce modèle , je n'ai pas le temps en ce moments.

Y'a absolument aucune chance que ce menu disparaisse a cause d'une mise a jour / c'est sur que tu vas le trouver dans les Prefs systèmes. 
ça ressemblait a un petit tableau de 2 lignes avec au bout un "Play vert ou rouge" suivant l'activation.

Je ne pourrais pas rebranché le Dlink avant le 7 ou 8 octobre


----------



## Leovigilde (2 Octobre 2016)

Après enquête, dans le mode d'emploi notamment, il y a bien une ligne qui a disparue dans le menu de configuration...
Quand je fais afficher "System management", la colonne de gauche commence par "Time and date" et non par "Language" ; ce menu a disparu... Ensuite, au dessous, j'ai bien, dans l'ordre, "Device", "System settings", "Power management", "Notifications" etc...
C'est illogique mais c'est comme ça...
Je vais voir de trouver une mise à jour plus récente  ou tenter de lui mettre un firmware plus ancien.
Et après, si je m'en sors, fini les mises à jours...
Mais je suis un peu déçu...


----------



## kaos (3 Octobre 2016)

Que ce soit avec cette marque ou une autre, j'attends toujours pour faire les MAJ mais il faut dire que certaines sont insistantes (chaque connexion)


----------



## Leovigilde (17 Octobre 2016)

J'ai pris le temps de remettre l'ancien firmware (1.03, disponible sur le site ; d'ailleurs il est indiqué comme le dernier en date... à n'y rien comprendre...) mais maintenant ça bogue complètement : je me connecte comme admin avec mon mot de passe et dès que je clique sur un menu de la page de configuration, il me redemande de me logger... Et on tourne en rond...
Si tu as une idée... je suis preneur...


----------



## kaos (17 Octobre 2016)

On dirait plus une erreur de cookies de ton navigateur non ? Essaye de supprimer les cookies en relation avec ton Dlink


----------



## Leovigilde (18 Octobre 2016)

J'ai essayé de supprimer les cookies dlink de Safari, le résultat est qu'il n'arrive plus à ouvrir la page de configuration : il me demande le nom d'utilisateur et le code puis ça bloque (le chargement ne se fait pas)...
Par contre, tu dois avoir raison, c'est un problème de navigateur : j'ai fait le test avec Firefox et là, aucun problème. Non seulement la page de config s'ouvre mais en plus tout est revenu en français ! Chic !
Me reste plus qu'à comprendre ce qui bugue avec Safari et surtout à me relancer dans mes essais de connexion depuis un ordinateur externe au réseau


----------



## kaos (19 Octobre 2016)

moi j'ai enfin rebranché mon Dlink, j'ai fais un reset et plus rien ne fonctionne !

_mon pack de langue ne s'installe pas car les HD ne sont pas encore reconnus (je les ai changé depuis la derniere config)_
J'hallucine d'avoir  tout oublié avec le temp ... 


Je vais le remettre en route, c'est vraiment un super petit NAS


----------



## Leovigilde (20 Octobre 2016)

Ca y est, j'ai refait un test et j'ai compris pourquoi j'avais fait cette mise à jour qui m'a zappé le menu de choix de langue : quand j'essaie de me connecter à distance, via MyDlink (eu.mydlink.com), il ne m'affiche rien d'autre que la procédure de mise à jour... Je n'arrive pas à afficher le contenu de mon périphérique...
Tu te connectes depuis un ordi extérieur à ton réseau ? Tu fais comme cela ?


----------



## kaos (20 Octobre 2016)

Ce genre d'appareil grand publique utilise des solutions/services spécifiques propres a chaque marque pour l’accès de l'extérieur.
Le soucis avec ces solutions propriétaire c'est que tu vas bosser un système qui n'est pas "général" donc un peu propre a chaque marque.

Perso, je considère ce D-link comme un très bon (surtout discret) petit serveur maison, mais l’accès de l’extérieur peut s'avérer compliquer.
Je réserve ça à un autre NAS à base d'un Pc sur le quel j'ai installé Open média vault mais ma connexion internet ne permet pas de faire de miracle, je n'ai pas la fibre, j'ai donc laissé tomber.

Accéder a son NAS de l’extérieur demande une attention particulière en terme de sécurité, et là j'en rajoute pas ... autant pour un code wifi, les chances de hack sont plus que minces, mais avec un serveur, j'ai à chaque fois subis les premières attaques a peine quelques heures après la mise en ligne, sans doute des scripts fouineurs , je sais pas trop comment ça fonctionne.

Bref, à l'époque j'avais séparé mes NAS perso et le NAS (pc) accessible par moi et les copains.
Aujourd'hui, j'attends que le syndic vote la fibre, à ce moment là ça sera open Bar  je suis pret de chez pret !

Je n'ai donc aucune expérience sur l'accés depuis le web a un NAS constructeur (Dlink Netgear etc ..)


----------



## kaos (21 Octobre 2016)

Au cas ou, un gros paquet de resources pour les NAS D-LINK sur le forum HFR
http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/reseauxpersosoho/Reseaux/link-sharecenter-320l-sujet_22398_1.htm

Ainsi que pas mal de logiciels http://dlink.vtverdohleb.org.ua/Add-On/#id_1


Voici un tuto avec quelques étapes pour l'accés depuis le web (a voir si les étapes a faire sur ta box et ton routeur/firewall sont aussi détaillé ?)
http://www.bidouilles-numeriques.com/2013/01/21/d-link-dns-320l-le-nas-pour-tous-i/


----------



## Leovigilde (21 Octobre 2016)

C'est un peu ce que je craignais... (le pb de sécurité)
C'est pourquoi je me disais qu'avec un produit grand public, avec interface web dédiée, je serais sans doute protégé par la surcoupe de la marque en question...
Je vais m'orienter vers une autre solution moins risquée pour mes partages de fichier à distance (serveur FTP de mon site).


----------



## kaos (21 Octobre 2016)

Je veux pas non plus te faire flipper  en fait ça dépend de ce que tu partages sur ton NAS.
Si c'est des médias, de la musique, let's go, pour des choses plus privées ( copie de papier d'identité ou autres ...) moi je ferais autrement.


----------



## kaos (22 Octobre 2016)

De mon coté, je n'ai eu que des difficultés avec les firmwares récents, mes HD étaient bien détectées mais chose bizarre, tout les boutons pour le paramétrage étaient grisés (langue, partage etc )

J'ai mis mis Firmware V1.02b7 et tout à roulé direct, je vais voir si une fois le truc bien réglé, je ferais une sauvegarde de mes réglages et tenterais peut etre une MAJ.
_
Tu es toujours en 1.03?_


----------



## Leovigilde (11 Novembre 2018)

Bonsoir à tous
je déterre ce post, suite de mes essais (à long terme...) d'utilisation de ce NAS.
J'ai fait une mise à jour du Firmware cette année pour pouvoir l'utiliser avec Windows 10. Ca fonctionne de ce côté là. 
Par contre, j'ai essayé de me connecter depuis le mac book air de ma femme dessus, impossible...
Depuis le Finder, on voit bien le NAS, on peut s'y connecter, il a même retenu les identifiants de connexion. Par contre, à part me montrer le premier niveau de l'arborescence du NAS (Volume_1 et Volume_2, qui correspondent chacun à l'un des DD physiquement présents dans le NAS), il n'arrive rien à faire... Impossible d'afficher le contenu de ces dossiers, rien n'apparaît et quand on revient arrière, il reprend la procédure de connexion...
Un peu comme si le Finder n'arrivait pas à aller plus au-delà...
Une idée sur ce qui peut bloquer ?
Merci de toute suggestion. L'utilisation de ce NAS n'est décidément pas si simple...


----------



## kaos (12 Novembre 2018)

Salut,
Essaye de te connecter en passant par le Finder, puis menu en haut "Aller" puis "se connecter au serveur".
Mon 320L est actuellement dans son carton, j'ai plus en tête les réglages, essaye de voir si les deux protocoles sont bien actifs sur le Dlink (smb et Cifs) J'ai un vague souvenir d'une version d'OSX capricieuse avec "samba" ou un truc du genre, mais je me plante peut être.


----------



## Leovigilde (12 Novembre 2018)

J'ai essayé, ça débouche sur le même écran de connexion et puis ... ben c'est pareil...
Il voit mon volume mais il est incapable de m'en afficher le contenu........
:-(


----------



## kaos (13 Novembre 2018)

Ce comportement m'est déjà arrivé apres une veille de l'ordi (pas qu'avec le Dlink d'ailleurs)
Tu es sur du Login et du Psw ?


----------



## Leovigilde (13 Novembre 2018)

oui, d'ailleurs je n'ai aucun message de blocage en ce sens de la part du Finder, ce qui m'est déjà arrivé par le passé lorsque je faisais des erreurs de mdp...


----------



## daffyb (13 Novembre 2018)

depuis le finder, quand tu vas dans le menu aller...
tu tapes (en adaptant)
smb://LOGIN@192.168.0.100

adapter LOGIN avec le nom de l'utilisateur défini dans le nas
Adapter l'adresse IP avec celle de ton nas


----------



## Leovigilde (13 Novembre 2018)

Il se connecte, me le monte (le dossier en réseau Volume_1 apparaît bien en dessous des dossiers "Disque disant", "Macintosh HD", "Réseau"du Macbook Air), mais ne m'affiche pas le contenu...


----------

